# UK car in Spain



## KIP1958 (Aug 2, 2014)

We are planning moving to Spain appx. April next year.

Before April, we intend to have a reccy trip in February driving from UK, to various parts of Spain we have identified as possible locations to live.

This trip will be about 3-4 weeks and we will be staying in about 5 locations as we look around each one.

I have been reading these forums and one thing that concerns me is the Spanish Polices attitude to foreign(UK) registered cars.

For example only tonight this comment has appeared in the thread about NIE numbers which is active.

Originally Posted by castaway06 View Post
Spain is not for you. If was you I'd try one of the east European countries that are just emerging from the stoneage.

Lets assume you do get your Spanish van with Spanish plates, you know you have to have an ITV (MOT) every year? and pay tax on the vehicle to the appropriate town hall every year? And the local police are currently on an mission to set up spontaneous little check points to catch people with no (or out of date) ITV stickers, and they have natty little computers in their cars where they can look up your details, and that there is nothing they like better than calling for Gruguas to tow away a vehicle .......


especially foreign plated cars of residents of Spain....​
Sorry couldn't link this as I only have 2 posts


How can I protect against having my car towed off during my visit?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KIP1958 said:


> We are planning moving to Spain appx. April next year.
> 
> Before April, we intend to have a reccy trip in February driving from UK, to various parts of Spain we have identified as possible locations to live.
> 
> ...


we were talking about *residents

*if you're only here for a few weeks you'll have no problems at all - if you were stopped you'd be able to prove that you're on holiday & haven't been in Spain more than 3 months

ferry or tunnel tickets for instance

they wouldn't just tow it away if it was parked up legally, or even if you were caught speeding or something


----------



## KIP1958 (Aug 2, 2014)

OK thanks


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Kip, I don't blame you for posting that.

In the thread you got that from, I also asked about good and bad places so please keep an eye out in case it gets a reply. Xabiachica's reply to you sounds encouraging, so that's at least something, I really wouldn't be too pleased if they were going around towing away vehicles without finding out first, but from the sounds of it, they don't, thank god.

Even better if it's only for residents (now that I never will be one) - lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> Hey Kip, I don't blame you for posting that.
> 
> In the thread you got that from, I also asked about good and bad places so please keep an eye out in case it gets a reply. Xabiachica's reply to you sounds encouraging, so that's at least something, I really wouldn't be too pleased if they were going around towing away vehicles without finding out first, but from the sounds of it, they don't, thank god.
> 
> Even better if it's only for residents (now that I never will be one) - lol


I replied exactly the same to you on that thread

as long as you can prove that you've been here less than 3 months you'll have no problems at all


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Xabiachica, I saw it, but I mean although we have nothing to worry about if we are legal, that still doesn't give any indication of how likely it is that a uk-plated vehicle will be pulled over.

For all I know it could be epidemic to the point where if you're in the sight of a police car and they have nothing better to do, they will stop you and question you just because they feel like it (that's honestly the impression I get after scouring the web for years about this stuff). Then again, maybe the chances of being pulled over are very slim or maybe (which is my suspicion) it will depend on the area you are in.

It's great that there are no problems if we get pulled over, but how likely are we to get pulled over, is it unlikely or happens often?

One other question I have about that is regards those little computers someone mentioned. As they have such technology at their disposal, does that mean once you have been stopped and cleared, it will be noted on that device of theirs and you will not get stopped again?

Or do they just harrass people at random despite they have already been pulled-over and cleared on a previous occasion?

One final question regards this stuff is that of safety. Official advice is to ignore being flagged-down in case it's a scam or someone posing as the Police. How exactly are we supposed to know whether to pull-over for a Police check without the threat of having a gun pointed to our heads by a criminal posing as Police?

Apparently this sort of thing is rampant in parts of Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> Thanks Xabiachica, I saw it, but I mean although we have nothing to worry about if we are legal, that still doesn't give any indication of how likely it is that a uk-plated vehicle will be pulled over.
> 
> For all I know it could be epidemic to the point where if you're in the sight of a police car and they have nothing better to do, they will stop you and question you just because they feel like it (that's honestly the impression I get after scouring the web for years about this stuff). Then again, maybe the chances of being pulled over are very slim or maybe (which is my suspicion) it will depend on the area you are in.
> 
> ...


as far as I'm aware, they don't just pull foreign plated vehicles over for fun

I'm not saying it never happens - there are rogue traffic cops in every country 

but generally, as long as you aren't breaking any rules / laws - they'll leave you alone!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

EX-1 said:


> Thanks Xabiachica, I saw it, but I mean although we have nothing to worry about if we are legal, that still doesn't give any indication of how likely it is that a uk-plated vehicle will be pulled over.
> *(Very unlikely)*
> For all I know it could be epidemic to the point where if you're in the sight of a police car and they have nothing better to do, they will stop you and question you just because they feel like it (that's honestly the impression I get after scouring the web for years about this stuff). Then again, maybe the chances of being pulled over are very slim or maybe (which is my suspicion) it will depend on the area you are in.
> *(The GC are not stupid and know who to look out for as they have seen the same Brit plated cars going around their area for ages, so one day Big Sir says go out and sort a yard full. A tourist has nothing to worry about as you can prove when you entered Spain)*
> ...


Have a nice trip and it odds on that you will not even see a police car. 


*Just read your comments on the N.I.E thread (dear o lord) .................. ?*


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up, playamonte, though I'm curious, what have I said now?
Why the _"dear o lord"_, what do you mean?


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

If you are anything like us you will find (in the main) the roads refreshingly clearer of traffic than in UK. We drive a lot in UK France and Spain and I know where I feel more comfortable. The police do tend to be more active on the coasts but that is natural as there is more traffic to deal with. However as said by others, know and keep with in the law and be respectful if you do get pulled over. We have been pulled over once in 7 years and that was in our village. We showed the 'guardia' our papers, told him we were on holiday and were sent on our way. That was strangely in our Spanish reg. car that we keep here for our holidays. Safe travels.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

EX-1 said:


> Thanks Xabiachica, I saw it, but I mean although we have nothing to worry about if we are legal, that still doesn't give any indication of how likely it is that a uk-plated vehicle will be pulled over.
> 
> For all I know it could be epidemic to the point where if you're in the sight of a police car and they have nothing better to do, they will stop you and question you just because they feel like it (that's honestly the impression I get after scouring the web for years about this stuff). Then again, maybe the chances of being pulled over are very slim or maybe (which is my suspicion) it will depend on the area you are in.
> 
> ...


There have been cases where people have been pulled over by fake police (often in what _appears_ to be authentic uniform) but this tends to occur mostly (but not entirely) on roads from the ports or point of entry into Spain. Check the vehicle registration:

Guardia Civil vehicle number plates begin PGC (Policía Guardia Civil)
National Police number places start CPN (Cuerpo Policía Nacional)

Local Police have just normal registration numbers and are unlikely to pull you over except in those towns and villages where their jurisdiction applies and they are only likely to hit you for parking fines, etc.


----------



## KIP1958 (Aug 2, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> There have been cases where people have been pulled over by fake police (often in what _appears_ to be authentic uniform) but this tends to occur mostly (but not entirely) on roads from the ports or point of entry into Spain. Check the vehicle registration:
> 
> Guardia Civil vehicle number plates begin PGC (Policía Guardia Civil)
> National Police number places start CPN (Cuerpo Policía Nacional)
> ...


Thanks for that info.


----------



## EX-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll second Kip, thanks for that, Baldi :thumb:
Noted!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Do unmarked GC cars have PGC number plates? If so, there's probably no point having unmarked cars...

On the other hand, I saw an "unmarked" car with PGC number plates pull out in front of me at a roundabout recently with about 2 inches to spare. I respectfully advised him of my presence using my warning instrument before seeing the PGC number plate on the car, but the guy driving was a big fat guy so I formed the opinion that it was some kind of transport or admin vehicle and not an unmarked enforcement police car as such. In any case it can't have been or the driver wouldn't have made such a crazy manoeuvre (I would hope)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> Do unmarked GC cars have PGC number plates? If so, there's probably no point having unmarked cars...
> 
> On the other hand, I saw an "unmarked" car with PGC number plates pull out in front of me at a roundabout recently with about 2 inches to spare. I respectfully advised him of my presence using my warning instrument before seeing the PGC number plate on the car, but the guy driving was a big fat guy so I formed the opinion that it was some kind of transport or admin vehicle and not an unmarked enforcement police car as such. In any case it can't have been or the driver wouldn't have made such a crazy manoeuvre (I would hope)


The traffic cops around here with their speed cameras etc. are in unmarked cars yet have the PGC plate.

It's pretty hard to see the plate but the fact that they have curtains on their windows does give them away.


----------

